# PUPPIA SOFT HARNESS



## sammysmom (Jul 20, 2007)

Someone just told me about Puppia Soft Harnesses and how great they are. Just wondering if anyone has used them and it they liked them. Also, want to make sure no ones dog has slipped out of one. They look so nice I would like to get one for Sam and Lucy.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know the Puppia, I'm just a newbie maltese owner whose dog doesn't move with a leash, he just likes harnesses. My hubby got Maxi harnesses in Lima, Peru (sorry, don't know the store) but I can assure you that they are extremely cute and really safe.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

we havw one (or two?) i bought one from puppia and then made a copy of it in pink...

i liked it, but can´t use it anymore. steinis hair got too long and its causing matts  

here some pics - original with dots & pink copy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Someone just told me about Puppia Soft Harnesses and how great they are. Just wondering if anyone has used them and it they liked them. Also, want to make sure no ones dog has slipped out of one. They look so nice I would like to get one for Sam and Lucy.[/B]


I considered it for a while, but then decided against it because my malt does not like to put his head through tight things. At least with a sweater you can stretch it open quite a bit. I'm going to eventually get a harness from here: www.udogu.com. My dad has one and the head opening is huge.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My neighbors malt slipped out of hers and ran into traffic - we got her before she was hurt - but I don't recommend them. The pics shown by Villemo would be examples of harnesses that were too small according the puppia people. That's what I thought would be correct sizing too though it seems safer.

Some people swear by them. 

Leslie


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly has a Puppia harness. It is the only one I have used on her since she was 6 months old. She has never slipped out of it. I can't even figure out how a dog would ever slip out of it. 

Can someone explain to me how a dog can slip out of the puppia harness because I can't figure it out. It is a pretty tight fit over Lilly's head so she could never get out of it that way and the part around the chest clips in. Even if the clip came undone it would never slip off over her head. I'm very confused about this whole slipping out of harness thing??


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

> The pics shown by Villemo would be examples of harnesses that were too small according the puppia people. That's what I thought would be correct sizing too though it seems safer.[/B]



I´ve never thought about that, but that´s right. The Lady who sold us this harness said steini would need L - I bought S and still think that it was right. 

it´s not too small but he can´t take his head out without my help.
so I agree with that too...



> I can't even figure out how a dog would ever slip out of it.[/B]


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

So in order to slip off does the part that goes over the head have to be loose? Lilly's is definitely tight. I have to gently put it over her head and she doesn't like it so that tells you how snug of a fit it is. She is a little under 4.5 lbs and she has the XS. I first bought her the S but when she tried it around the house she would get her front leg through the neck part so I exchanged it for the XS. Even though it is a tight fit over the head I think that the snugger fit is better and safer I guess. 

To respond to the original post...I think that it is a well made harness. Like I said, this is the only harness we use and I have been using it daily for about a year and a half. The only wear that it is showing is that it has gotten a little bit dirty but nothing that probably wouldn't wash out. The harness itself is still in perfect condition. Lilly has short hair so we have no problem with matting.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie loves her Puppia harness!!! We've used it regularly for a year and a half, and several times a day for the last five months. Josie weighs 7.5 pounds and wears a small. It's snug, but not too tight. She doesn't have issues with things going over her head so it has worked well for us. It's secure enough that in a pinch, I'll pick her up by the harness. If your malt has long hair matting would definitely be an issue though.

Josie says: I hop on the couch for mommy to put my harness on before we go outside! I like my harness, it's just right!


----------

